# Ping Ron Meadows



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Stupid creek with black pipe running through it --1
4X6 Gator -- 0

Poor thing is helpless in thick mud....but being burried to the axles probably had something to do with it.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Ron...

I went ahead and ran that set up again in OT2, and it still looks good.

Just for kicks, I ran it in the Easton charts too...Easton says that arrow is too stiff :noidea:...

and what did you do...bury Tim's Gator in the pond...???


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey prag...e-mail me whatever picture you [posted...I don't want to wait till I get home to see it on PB...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Here ya go Sarge...


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

If you switch to the X hard single cam in 0T2 it matches AA....and before you say it I looked in the help file and for a bow that IBO's over 320 (The prestige is 322) you use the X hard cam......sorry buddy....them arrows be WAY too weak.



psargeant said:


> Hey Ron...
> 
> I went ahead and ran that set up again in OT2, and it still looks good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

And the Easton chart shows them to be correct.......for a 24" draw, 40 lbs, and a bow with a brace height less than 6.5 inches the corrected draw weight is 45 pounds.......which makes the 3X-04 shaft look ok. dunno the disconnect there....



Ron Meadows said:


> If you switch to the X hard single cam in 0T2 it matches AA....and before you say it I looked in the help file and for a bow that IBO's over 320 (The prestige is 322) you use the X hard cam......sorry buddy....them arrows be WAY too weak.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't do it Ron
> Just say NO Ron :teeth:
> You'll regret it Ron
> You should have been shooting Ron :shade:
> ...


Here's the real pic!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I used the setting that OT2 recommends when I pick the bow from the database...

Those arrows flew great a month ago and all last summer...not sure what happened in between...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treaton said:


> Here's the real pic!


Wish I coulda' been there to see that...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The "rumor" I heard was that there wasn't any pictures of the "event". I just cruised the web till I found one that I "imagined" to be close. Not a bad match - of course my "source" did give me a pretty good description of what happened.

Looks like you guys might have actually got some rain in the last 3 months - unlike eastern NC.

See you Sat.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

:icon_1_lol:Ron i have just one question for you , how deep did you sink in the mud when you got out of the Gator, when I did it I got out of the truck and the mud went up to my knees.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

That's the sad part of this whole thing....I climbed over the front and didn't even get my shoes wet.....really disappointed in the off road ability of the Gator....I had heard that they do well in the mud.....guess not.....my 550 Grizzly would have crossed that little branch and not spun a tire unless I just wanted to throw some mud. Lesson learned I suppose.

At least I picked the best possible place to do it.....treaton has at least a dozen toys out there capable of pulling said Gator out of a little mud hole!!!



tabarch said:


> :icon_1_lol:Ron i have just one question for you , how deep did you sink in the mud when you got out of the Gator, when I did it I got out of the truck and the mud went up to my knees.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> That's the sad part of this whole thing....I climbed over the front and didn't even get my shoes wet.....really disappointed in the off road ability of the Gator....I had heard that they do well in the mud.....guess not.....my 550 Grizzly would have crossed that little branch and not spun a tire unless I just wanted to throw some mud. Lesson learned I suppose.
> 
> At least I picked the best possible place to do it.....treaton has at least a dozen toys out there capable of pulling said Gator out of a little mud hole!!!


After Treaton was kind enough to get his BIG toy and help Ron out of the mud; I was riding with him on the Gator back to the house. We arrive and I look down and there are dots of mud all over my archery stuff Then Ron proceeds to keep showing me more mud dotted on my stuff and laughing!!! After it dried it all came off without a problem. There is always a great time to be had at Treaton's. He even put us to work taking down ladderstands and putting up a new feeder!!! But he and his Mom fed us WELL:smile:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

treaton said:


> Here's the real pic!


Wish we had gotten a picture of him sitting there stuck!! That was the most hilarious site!!!! It was priceless:chortle:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Wish we had gotten a picture of him sitting there stuck!! That was the most hilarious site!!!! It was priceless:chortle:


Oh, but we do have one of a treehugger!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE=SCarson;1057786610]Oh, but we do have one of a treehugger!!![/QUOTE]

Oh my Gosh!!! You must have caught me when all that stuff was falling in my eyes. I didn't even know you were taking pictures!!!! You were sneaky. Wish you could have seen Ron in the mud. What a day we had:smile:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I used the setting that OT2 recommends when I pick the bow from the database...
> 
> Those arrows flew great a month ago and all last summer...not sure what happened in between...


If I ever find out I'll sure let you know. I'm just as puzzled. It shot fine at DCWC. Didn't shoot it again until Fri. evening at the Moo-tel:dontknow:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

If you're convinced they're the wrong arrow, I've got some 3-04 (.680) we could try...I still think they should work though...they did for what like a year and a half...???

BTW- did you guys get any arrow extraction surgery performed???

How is my $30 projectile...???


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> If you're convinced they're the wrong arrow, I've got some 3-04 (.680) we could try...I still think they should work though...they did for what like a year and a half...???
> 
> BTW- did you guys get any arrow extraction surgery performed???
> 
> How is my $30 projectile...???


Your projectile is safe and sound under the shed:smile:

Got them shooting again. Still using the drop away for now.


----------

